# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Imagenes de la llamada "Rambla del Pepino"

## Miguel Angel RB

La llamada rambla del Pepino empieza en los montes de Palluelas al noroeste de Hellín Discurre por su mayor parte por la finca de el Romeral tambien al noroeste de Hellín,Ayer por la tarde me acerque con mi primo ha hacer unas fotos de la rambla que os muestro a continuacion ,Tambien os muestro unas fotos del cielo que habia ayer con esos nimbus culumus.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB



----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos y por enseñarnos otro lugar más de tu zona...
Que nubes más feas... no te llovió??
Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No pero estubo apunto se veian al norte cortinas de agua.

----------

